# Cots or Electric blow up beds?



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

Simple question, Which is more practical? to a tent camper.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I remember years ago having blow up mattresses that lasted for years. We didn't abuse 'em, but we didn't really baby 'em either. Check for sticks, rocks and roots before setting up the tent, a couple of furniture pads underneath for extra protection and it was good to go. But that was years ago. The last two mattresses I tried both leaked horribly. I guess I should say _one_ only leaked horribly - the other blew out a seam, even after taking all the aforementioned precautions. All that to say, I don't trust air mattresses anymore. I'm single so, for me, it's not a matter of needing "dual occupancy". If that were the case, I'd go for something like the Teton mattresses I mentioned in another thread.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

I just purchased an air mattress to use in my, also new tent. I've used both cots and air mattresses at various times when tent camping in the past, but that was many years ago. I'm hoping both tent and mattress last me at least a few years. I'm hoping to upgrade to a tiny camper in about that time frame. I haven't used either yet, but if the mattress fails, perhaps I'll revisit a cot. I just think as comfort standpoint vs cost, air mattresses are a bit better.


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

I tried a cot with a fitted pad at REI I think it was called the Kingdom Cot 3. found it very comfortable. Thought $150 was a bit steep and it still had a large foot print even when folded.


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

For the longest time, I just slept on the ground with a mat. Then I progressed to a cot, which no matter which one I bought, hurt. My son convinced me to try an Intex air mattress (pump is built in) and I will never go back to another way. I LOVE IT!


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

So can I assume you always stay on sites that have electric, or do you carry a generator? 
Blond moment Edit. you could use a battery air pump. Doh.


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

ian1357 said:


> So can I assume you always stay on sites that have electric, or do you carry a generator?
> Blond moment Edit. you could use a battery air pump. Doh.


I tend to stay at State Parks, so I usually have electric.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

Cricket said:


> For the longest time, I just slept on the ground with a mat. Then I progressed to a cot, which no matter which one I bought, hurt. My son convinced me to try an Intex air mattress (pump is built in) and I will never go back to another way. I LOVE IT!


My air bed is an Intex with built in pump as well, I'm glad yo hear you're happy with yours. I also stick to SPs, and most likely have electric, but I do have a battery pump just in case.


----------

